# What fictional character do you resemble the most?



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

I wanna point it out first before diving in. I'm not saying you should have same life story or character arc with that character you resemble the most. Just tell me one character that think like you or walk like you... or generally act like you. 

I really think seeing people as fictional characters help us understand each other more. Sometimes i even feel like people tolerate and sympathize with fictional characters more than real people in real world. Therein lies the catch! I hope you guys post things a lot. You can post multiple characters too!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't. I'm so original that no fictional character could possibly encompass me.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't. I'm so original that no fictional character could possibly encompass me.


I obviously said 'resemble the most'. 🤗 Not that i'm denying your originality and trying to fit you in some category.

I would totally rather prefer tanstaafl28 original over netflix original though.  (jk...)


----------



## justfantastic (Nov 15, 2020)

Dean Winchester and Edward Elric. I knew immediately that we were similar. I don't know what personality types they are, but I relate to them so much.


----------



## Elaborate Carrot Shrimp (Nov 9, 2020)

• Max Vandenburg (The Book Thief)
• Meggie Folchart (Ink Trilogy)
• Paul Baumer (All Quiet On The Western Front)
• Elinor Carlisle (Sad Cypress)
• Meursault (The Stranger)
And... there actually are a lot more if I give enough thought to it but I remember only them now so yep!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I resemble a sasquatch when my hair and beard are long. Sasquatches are fiction.


----------



## justfantastic (Nov 15, 2020)

Elaborate Carrot Shrimp said:


> Elinor Carlisle (Sad Cypress)


I loved her.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

i'm a patchwork of Cid(final fantasy), Mad Hatter(lewis carroll), Albus Dumbledore(JK Rowling), Ancient One(Doctor Strange), Aang(Avatar), and Saul Silver ... to name a few.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Nagisa (Assassination Classroom)
BMO (Adventure Time)
John Locke (LOST)
Norman (Promised Neverland)
Jinora (Legend of Korra)
Akane (Psycho-pass)
Lain (Serial Experiments Lain)
James (The End of the F***ing World)
Kino (Kino's Journey)
Kurapika (Hunter x Hunter) - Chrollo too actually

Some for different reasons but yeah, I see something quite familiar in them


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I find now that I've come in to my own more, irl, I'm a lot like Linda Belcher. I mean, not quite as much of a people pleaser as she can be, but I have my moments, but I absolutely sing and sometimes dance when I'm doing a task haha.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Elsa from _Frozen._ Don't judge.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

“Hmmmhmmhmm Patience! For the Jedi it is time to eat as well.

Hmmm hmmm ah! Good food hmm? Good hmm?

Not far, yoda not far! Patience soon you will be with him? Hmmm.

Why must you become a Jedi? Hmm?


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

nigel Townsend 





patrick jaNE





inara Serra





Frasier cranE





---


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

Hella (Giovanni's Room) and Faye Valentine (Cowboy Bebop).


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Mark Watney (The Martian) and detective Columbo.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone compared me to Mabel from Gravity Falls. I haven't watched the show though.






A young child said I reminded her of Anna from Frozen. I can kind of relate to her.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Yagami Light from anime or Batman from comics I guess.


----------



## Kawaii_Yurii (Nov 16, 2020)

⇒ Shinji Ikari - Neon Genesis Evangelion
⇒ Wanda Maximoff - Marvel Studio
⇒ Yuri - DDLC
⇒ Max Caulfield -Life Is Strange
⇒ Vanya Hargreeves - The Umbrella Academy

There are probably even more. 🌾🦔


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I have more than once been called "Spock" and main reason is probably that I more often that not ends up being the most logical and analytical in the group, I also heard "The Terminator has spoken. do not argue with his logic... " lol

I do not really agree being Spock, but imagine Spock being passionate and also totally determined in a single task, as well as being in charge when captain Kirk and others are temporarily not up for duty, that Spock is maybe more like me.

" After much contemplation and thoughts, this is our battle plan, I have not got any inquiries or opinions the last five minutes, so this is our final strategy, for everyone to look at..., also, anyone that does not wanna participate in this mission is free to say so but also need to leave the bridge immediately! "

[A few seconds later]

Maximum warp! Engage!


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Nobody ever really said I resembled a character before. The closest answer I have to this 
is my results from the Statistical “Which Character Am I” Personality Test. I don't know who this fictional character or what the tv series is but apparently I'm most similar to Mozzie from White Collar.


----------

